# Ramen Noodles



## WeekendSurvivalist

Hey everyone I just added a few bags off Ramen and I read on a few sites and got mixed reviews on how long they last . I don't want to waste to much space using something that won't last long enough to be worth it. So if anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## FrankW

I see no reason why they shouldnt last nearly forever.

they are noodles and noodles are thier own dessicant.
Weevils should be your only limiting factor.

They are however heavily salted (which is another reason they last long) and using them as an only or even primary food source might not be a great idea.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

Thanks for your quick response. I've read that the fat they are cooked in can go rancid or something to that degree. I know I shouldn't use them as my primary because the salt would make me more thirsty wasting my water. I'm trying to stock up on mostly canned vegetables and fruits . 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18

Ramen can be a good cheap add on food. Take a can of say beef stew or veggies and add them in for bulk and calories. The sodium is primarily in the season packet. I put two or three package of Ramen noodles in a bag and vacuum seal them. I am not really worried about their shelf life as long as the bags maintain their seal.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Vac bag em an I don't thin they'd ever go bad. Yeah, they be cheap filler an ain't really to bad. Ya can always add yer own seasonins ta ease off on that sodium.


----------



## camo2460

I use my Ramen Noodles mainly in my home made MRE's, which assumes that I would have plenty of water, If I don't then I don't eat the noodles.


----------



## millertimedoneright

If my daughter had her way ramen noodles would be all we stored up. The fact is they are very unhealthy however they are also very cheap. They make a good add on to existing storages and if took care of I don't see why they couldn't last many years. You will be surprised at how many different meals you can make with those cheap things once you start experimenting with mixing them with other things. While they would never be my main source of nutrition they are definitely a good way of stretching other food items or making a quick snack.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## 220combat

I vacuum seal 8 flat packs in a vacuum bag for LTS. I don't rely on them for meals, just as extras.

This past summer, I opened a bag and took some hiking that I had sealed back in 1995, almost 20 years ago, you couldn't tell they were and different than some bought yesterday.

Vacuum sealed, they'll last a long time.


----------



## helicopter5472

:scratch:scratch


220combat said:


> I vacuum seal 8 flat packs in a vacuum bag for LTS. I don't rely on them for meals, just as extras.
> 
> This past summer, I opened a bag and took some hiking that I had sealed back in 1995, almost 20 years ago, you couldn't tell they were and different than some bought yesterday.
> 
> Vacuum sealed, they'll last a long time.


Except back then you got 10 for a dollar, now you get 2 !!! :scratch


----------



## LincTex

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> I've read that the fat they are cooked in can go rancid or something to that degree.


They do indeed have a lot of fat, and that fat does indeed go rancid.

I always use my nose as a test, and I usually notice the rancid small starts around 6-8 months after I get them. They are still edible for about a year, but the taste definitely changes some.


----------



## Caribou

I just saw Ramen 5/$1 at a Dollar store.

I keep a couple of the flavor packs in my belt pack survival kit that I carry when I go in to the back country. It might not be much but a cup of warm broth perks up the spirit better than plain water. I used to have a wide mouth thermos. I would break up a pack of Ramen, add onion or something else for texture and flavor, pour in boiling water and head off for work. At lunch time I had a warm meal and all the water had been absorbed.

We don't eat a lot of it but this is one of the items that I keep extra of. Ramen is cheap and it is filling. This is also something I might add to a charity box. 

I design my stores around what I eat regularly, eat what you store, store what you eat. Ramen is a bonus item.


----------



## JustCliff

has anyone prepared them and then dehydrated them again? Might be something to try. The amount of salt in it would help keep everything preserved.


----------



## Genevieve

I wish I could buy just the flavor packets lol They should keep well being in sealed foil. I'd keep them in my bob/ghb


----------



## Caribou

Genevieve said:


> I wish I could buy just the flavor packets lol They should keep well being in sealed foil. I'd keep them in my bob/ghb


Make your own. Take some bouillon and put it in small ziplock bags, the size they put small parts in. Bouillon is also part of my stores, it is primarily salt and as such it will keep forever.


----------



## smaj100

Koreans have been using them for meals with other things added to them obviously. I always liked the cheesy chicken ramon noodles. Noodles, can of chicken and a slice o cheese, with half the seasoning packet (don't want the ticker to stall out on me) 

Vac seal em to prevent anything pests from getting to them, and if you are in an area with rodents put them in a plastic container they will eat through the wrappers....


----------



## Woody

helicopter5472 said:


> :scratch:scratch
> 
> Except back then you got 10 for a dollar, now you get 2 !!! :scratch


$0.39 on sale Sunday, when I did my pre-storm shopping. The Styrofoam cup ones are $0.50 each. How do the new college students survive and what do they eat these days???


----------



## emilysometimes

I read a post on here a couple years ago by someone who said he's stored ramen for 9 years in an ammo can. He said he ate them and they were okay, just they tasted kind of like ammo can. :droolie:


----------



## LincTex

emilysometimes said:


> He said he ate them and they were okay, just they tasted kind of like ammo can.


Maybe vac sealed inside a mylar bag would be a lot better.....

However - - If I did that route I would vac seal "real" pasta instead!


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

Sounds like should invest in a vacuum seal for my preps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tacitus

emilysometimes said:


> I read a post on here a couple years ago by someone who said he's stored ramen for 9 years in an ammo can. He said he ate them and they were okay, just they tasted kind of like ammo can. :droolie:


I stored some Ramen noodles in my basement...and by "stored" I mean I set them on a shelf in their original package and left them there for, I don't know, maybe 9 months?...maybe longer? I honestly don't know.

I ate some of them the other day. Even with the added hot sauce, I would say that they still tasted a little like "basement." 

No adverse effects; just a slightly funny taste that I got used to half way through. Not sure if the family would muscle them down, though. They still view eating as a luxury activity, not a refueling activity. Guess they have it a little too good.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

[ QUOTE=Tacitus;325023]I stored some Ramen noodles in my basement...and by "stored" I mean I set them on a shelf in their original package and left them there for, I don't know, maybe 9 months?...maybe longer? I honestly don't know.

I ate some of them the other day. Even with the added hot sauce, I would say that they still tasted a little like "basement." 

No adverse effects; just a slightly funny taste that I got used to half way through. Not sure if the family would muscle them down, though. They still view eating as a luxury activity, not a refueling activity. Guess they have it a little too good.[/QUOTE]

I'm sure in a SHTF situation it will taste like lobster haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## VoorTrekker

Ramen noodles contain vegetable oils, usually soybean oil and they go rancid bad after about three years stored in utmost ideal conditions. Then the noodles become livestock feed, or wildlife bait.

Ramen noodles are good to fair short term preparations provisions and they do stretch meager food quantities and serve as a comfort food.


----------



## VoorTrekker

I just read page two of this thread, so if we are going to add recipes here are some of mine:

A can of mercury (tuna fish) and ramen noodles. Microwave and eat.
A 6 oz. can of peas and ramen noodles.
A 15 oz. can of beans and ramen noodles.
A 15 oz. can of soup and ramen noodles. 
1/2 cup of cooked rice and ramen noodles. (broke and starving budget)
Ground chicken/turkey/beef (not enough for a burger) and ramen noodles.
6 0z. Can of mixed vegetables, can of tuna fish and ramen noodles.


----------



## Tacitus

I have done canned corn with ramen, and canned pees with ramen. Both are good options.

I sometimes use half the seasoning but add some Cholula hot sauce. I have found that Cholula provides some heat without taking over a dish like Tabasco or Lousiana Hot Sauce sometimes do.


----------



## 220combat

helicopter5472 said:


> :scratch:scratch
> 
> Except back then you got 10 for a dollar, now you get 2 !!! :scratch


$1.99 for 12 pack regular price here, less if on sale or with coupons.


----------



## 220combat

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> Sounds like should invest in a vacuum seal for my preps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Foodsavers show up in the local (CT) thrift stores all the time here. Last one I got was new, had jar hoses and a cut to length roll included all for $10. That one stays in the hunting gear for traveling.


----------



## weedygarden

There are restaurants that specialize in ramen noodles. I doubt they are using the pre-packaged noodles that we buy though.

This is a topic that has been visited and re-visited several times on here.

There are web sites that have many ideas for cooking and using ramen noodles. This site has lots of recipes as well as links to other ramen noodle sites: http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-life/blogs/college-life/ramen-noodle-recipes/

Sam's Club has a case of 36 packages of ramen for $6.87, or $.19 a package.


----------



## talob

weedygarden said:


> There are restaurants that specialize in ramen noodles. I doubt they are using the pre-packaged noodles that we buy though.
> 
> This is a topic that has been visited and re-visited several times on here.
> 
> There are web sites that have many ideas for cooking and using ramen noodles. This site has lots of recipes as well as links to other ramen noodle sites: http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-life/blogs/college-life/ramen-noodle-recipes/
> 
> Sam's Club has a case of 36 packages of ramen for $6.87, or $.19 a package.


I've bee getting the case's at Sams one a month been packing em away like crazy in their original package figured theyd keep forever, wondering now if I should break em out and vacume seal?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I vacuum seal danged near everthin. Either in a jar, a bag er mylar. Ifin it ain't vacuum sealed it be canned! 

I've had some what just laid round here fer well over a year. They tasted just fine. I also had some what road around in my pack in the truck fer a year. They was vac sealed, wen't through all four seasons an tasted just fine. I switch my pack food packs (Readiness Meals) out once a year. Just my experience with em.


----------



## Wellrounded

Ramen noodles are about the only thing I buy that comes in a packet. I use them in soups for quick and easy lunches. We throw out the flavour pack. I don't like them much, prefer my noodles/pasta fresh and even then I'm not that keen (don't like bread much either). Rest of the family and our guests usually like them though.
I'll store for 6-9 months in the pantry, no special packaging, after that they begin to taste rancid/stale. They get mixed into 'dog porridge' at that point. They are NOT part of my prepper stores, I buy them purely for convenience.


----------



## lotsoflead

I just cked on some cases that were put in totes on 1/08. they were stored in the basement with no special care, temps could have been up to 70 and down to 50 at times, I do not eat them myself but four people ate them for lunch and all said they were good.

PS, after reading some posts, I'll say this, these noodles are solid, (they bust up like wooden matches) and have no smell at all other than maybe some of the seasonings in them. these are still in the cases(chicken flavor) from BJs, 24 to a case.

I just now took a closer look at them, fixed a cup to eat myself and the peas--5, corn--2 in them swelled up just like fresh peas. the flavor was great although, if I were to eat them all the time, I think I would use one bouillon cube with a couple cups as I like spicy food.


----------



## airdrop

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-REAL-Japanese-ramen-from-scratch/
make your own  looks healthy


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist

VoorTrekker said:


> I just read page two of this thread, so if we are going to add recipes here are some of mine:
> 
> A can of mercury (tuna fish) and ramen noodles. Microwave and eat.
> A 6 oz. can of peas and ramen noodles.
> A 15 oz. can of beans and ramen noodles.
> A 15 oz. can of soup and ramen noodles.
> 1/2 cup of cooked rice and ramen noodles. (broke and starving budget)
> Ground chicken/turkey/beef (not enough for a burger) and ramen noodles.
> 6 0z. Can of mixed vegetables, can of tuna fish and ramen noodles.


Never really thought of making a meal of of Ramen like this before thank you.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Tacitus said:


> I have done canned corn with ramen, and canned *pees* with ramen. Both are good options.
> 
> I sometimes use half the seasoning but add some Cholula hot sauce. I have found that Cholula provides some heat without taking over a dish like Tabasco or Lousiana Hot Sauce sometimes do.


I'd prefer peas!


----------



## VoorTrekker

WeekendSurvivalist said:


> Never really thought of making a meal of of Ramen like this before thank you.


You're welcome. When I was a barely legal adult, I had a paupers budget and a healthy appetite. One pack of ramen noodles was hell no insufficient. I added whatever I had or could afford and it turned into something useful.


----------



## Tacitus

VoorTrekker said:


> I'd prefer peas!


DOH!

Good catch.


----------



## JayJay

talob said:


> I've bee getting the case's at Sams one a month been packing em away like crazy in their original package figured theyd keep forever, wondering now if I should break em out and vacume seal?


I have stored ramen in the 6/$1 pkg. and 12/$1.79 pkg. beginning in 2008.
I eat one every 6 months or so and they are fine.
My earliest 'best by' date is 2009(probably bought in 2008). Those I eat first.

They are just in cardboard boxes and nothing special. Now, this is not the cup of ramen, just the pkg.

My thing is this: if I had limited water and limited fuel, I'm gonna cook ramen in 3 minutes.
If not, I have many buckets of pasta I will use instead.


----------



## Padre

It sounds as if you are starting out... One piece of advice I might offer. When I started out I bought a lot of canned food and things like Raman. Some preppers can make this work by rotating the food, and I have done some of this, but in all honesty I don't eat a lot of canned food. 

So in my situation I recently came to the realization that saving up and buying food that is rated to last 25 years, and comes ready to eat, is the way to go for me. And while it costs a lot to buy a years worth of food for a person, $1.5K, $150 will usually buy you a month, and you slowly build from there!


----------



## weedygarden

Padre said:


> It sounds as if you are starting out... One piece of advice I might offer. When I started out I bought a lot of canned food and things like Raman. Some preppers can make this work by rotating the food, and I have done some of this, but in all honesty I don't eat a lot of canned food.
> 
> So in my situation I recently came to the realization that saving up and buying food that is rated to last 25 years, and comes ready to eat, is the way to go for me. And while it costs a lot to buy a years worth of food for a person, $1.5K, $150 will usually buy you a month, and you slowly build from there!


I started out with long term foods, such as wheat, oats, rice, beans, powdered milk. I have goals for food storage, 1 month, 2 months, etc. Once I reached a certain level, I was going to add more things like soups, etc. I know, it is backwards of many others, but it is based in a food storage class I took many years ago. My ramen storage came much later in the game for me. I try to buy a case everytime I shop at Sams, which is about once a month. I have not held to this, but that is my goal. We used to eat a lot of ramen, but I do not remember when I last ate some. I try to eat fresh fruits, veggies, and since those are impossible to store long term, I know I will eat ramen when that is all I have to eat. My thought is that I will continue to grow as much food as possible, while my wheat, rice, beans, etc. will fill the gap.


----------



## JayJay

{{{I try to eat fresh fruits, veggies, and since those are impossible to store long term}},
I just finished drying 2 quarts of potatoes.
When Idaho tells us they are having drought conditions, dehydrate.
I have lots of fruit dried and made fruit medley(what I call it) with apples, pineapple, peach, mango, sunflower seeds, and banana. No preservatives.


----------



## TexasPatriot

Please be careful eating things that you store that contain oils. The research we have found is that anything with oils will eventually go rancid.


----------



## txcatlady

I broke down and bought two ten packs last week. Emergency only although sometimes I get in the mood for them.


----------



## weedygarden

txcatlady said:


> I broke down and bought two ten packs last week. Emergency only although sometimes I get in the mood for them.


Even though I rarely eat them, I actually think they are an excellent addition to food storage. I know they are not the most nutritious food on the planet, and that is one reason I do not eat them regularly now, but would if I was hungry. I like going to Sam's Club and being able to buy that many servings of food for that price.

1. They are cheap, $.20 a pack.
2. They are fast and easy to cook
3. They are easy to store
4. They are found almost everywhere
5. You could add them to many, many things to extend food or as the basis of a meal, with others smaller amounts of veggies or meat: vegetables, soups, stews, beans. In many countries, rice is the basic food and a family member might get a bite or two of meat, a part of a larger piece of meat that might be as large as one person might get in America. There will be some veggies and spices to help extend the basic serving of rice. Think of ramen in the same way. 
6. Most children love them, and many adults like them. 
7. They are very easy to inventory!


----------



## weedygarden

Caribou said:


> Make your own. Take some bouillon and put it in small ziplock bags, the size they put small parts in. Bouillon is also part of my stores, it is primarily salt and as such it will keep forever.


I have been thinking about the flavor packets. Just in this thread, people want just the packets, while on the other end of the spectrum, people don't want them at all.

We have talked in another thread about making your own bouillon. I was thinking of dehydrated veggies, and in particular the ones I have that could be made into packets along with some seasonings: dried onion, garlic powder, dried celery, dried peas, dried carrots (powdered in coffee grinder), turmeric, salt and pepper, and more.

A snack sized Ziploc bag or sealed packets could be made up to go with ramen packets in place of the unhealthy, chemical, msg, migraine making flavor packet.


----------



## DebCath

This the ramenest thread I have ever seen! 

The one thing that wasn't addressed: Kids will eat ramen right out of the package! They love the crunch. The kids have 3 packs in their BOBs for this very reason.



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## weedygarden

DebCath said:


> This the ramenest thread I have ever seen!
> 
> The one thing that wasn't addressed: Kids will eat ramen right out of the package! They love the crunch. The kids have 3 packs in their BOBs for this very reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I have seen children suck on the flavor packet. As someone who has really gone to avoiding chemical food like this, I think it is the worst possible thing to eat right out of the packet. I get the noodles being eaten uncooked. The flavor packet.


----------



## tsrwivey

weedygarden said:


> I have seen children suck on the flavor packet. As someone who has really gone to avoiding chemical food like this, I think it is the worst possible thing to eat right out of the packet. :


Eating any kind of junk food is fine a few times a week, your body can get rid of a certain amount of toxins as long as you not overdo it. Moderation is key. We don't currently have any Ramen noodles, (one of the grown kids took them home) but will probably have them again. You just can't beat them for convenience, price, fast cooking, light weight, & popularity.


----------



## BillM

*No way*

No way would I put Ramon Noodles in my kid's BOB.

They need that room to carry my liquor !


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> We don't currently have any Ramen noodles, (one of the grown kids took them home)


Lucky you... most kids raid their parent's freezer of steaks and sausage!!


----------



## Halloween

I have 2 milk crates full of ramen noodles. Assorted. They go with allot of all the other sticker items as side dishes or stand alone. Carbs are carbs 


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Caribou

BillM said:


> No way would I put Ramon Noodles in my kid's BOB.
> 
> They need that room to carry my liquor !


Good luck with that. My (much) younger brother raided my liquor cabinet. I didn't mind him drinking my best liquor nearly as much as I did his ruining the remainder of the bottle by adding water up to the level he found it at.:cheers:


----------



## VoorTrekker

I hate when they do that!


----------



## rugster

Ramen Noodles have relatively poor nutrition value.
As others have said they don't store well and the real trade off is easy of preparation

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/soups-sauces-and-gravies/7226/2

legumes; black beans, lentils and such have a much better nutrition and much longer stable storage.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-products/4439/2

I think it boils down to what you're prepping for. A few weeks snowed in is one thing. 
Prepping for a collapse where one needs to supply for an extended period of time a year+ 
nutritional value becomes important and one we take for granted.


----------



## millertimedoneright

I definitely agree with you but ramen noodles can help stretch other food staples for practically nothing. When money is an issue rice, ramen noodles, and beans becomes great shtf investments in my opinion. While ramen noodles are far from being nutritious they do still contain calories. If we get stuck eating our stored food just a staple of one thing such as beans will get old fast. By adding many different items and things that can be prepared in many different ways is the best way to go in my opinion. In the end our storage won't last forever so we will all be living off the land. I choose to store things to keep me on my feet until I'm fully supported by my land. I store things to keep me alive and things that I think I will have trouble getting after the shtf(certain tools, ammo, bathroom amenities, seeds, and certain basic medical supplies). Beans, corn, and other local veggies will be easily grown or obtained by me so I keep my stores of these items minimal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Tacitus

Caribou said:


> Good luck with that. My (much) younger brother raided my liquor cabinet. I didn't mind him drinking my best liquor nearly as much as I did his ruining the remainder of the bottle by adding water up to the level he found it at.:cheers:


Ha! That is so true! Even when I was underage, and I and my friends were raiding my father's liquor, I knew that it was a *far* worse offense to steal a few drinks and then water down the rest, than it was to merely steal a few drinks. I was mad at my friend when he did that. I was prepared to face the music for taking the liquor (or I wouldn't have let my friends take it), but I wasn't prepared to face the music for watering it down!


----------



## BillM

*I used to do that*



Tacitus said:


> Ha! That is so true! Even when I was underage, and I and my friends were raiding my father's liquor, I knew that it was a *far* worse offense to steal a few drinks and then water down the rest, than it was to merely steal a few drinks. I was mad at my friend when he did that. I was prepared to face the music for taking the liquor (or I wouldn't have let my friends take it), but I wasn't prepared to face the music for watering it down!


I used to do that to my dad when I was about fourteen.

If it looked a little too clear, I would add some iodine.

Once I had it so watered down that he emptied the last three shots out of a bottle and it didn't even give him a buzz, he decided his tolerance must be way up and opened up a new bottle and poured a couple of double shots for him self. We had to get him up off the floor. :cheers:


----------



## ARDon

the wife and I have stocked cases of them in varous flavors. We re-packed them in mylar bags w/02 absorber labeling the case what flavor. We left them in the original package, just made a small cut into the package placing it & a 02 absorber in the mylar bag and vacuum sealed them. 
They are holding sealed very well with out leaking. We do alot of vacuum dry sealing, beans, peas, pastas, rice, noodles. We we do double baging on them and do a monthly check to see if any leaks in the bags, & when so make the corrections needed. 

Ramon Noodles

Knorr Pasta Side Dishes

some of our dry goods, rice, beans, peas, all vacuum sealed with double bags & 1 gal storage zip locks in them too.


----------



## ARDon

we like jazzing up tha Ramen Noodles with meats, dehydrated vegetables to change it up. Your adding nutritional value to it also. Their cheap to buy and easy to make them in a whole-some meal.

one of our favorites is Grey Squirrel with Ramen Noodles. We skin & dress the squirrel and de-bone. with a small pan with a few teaspns of oil, we rub the squirrel meat down with hot sauce and cook it over medium high heat. You follow the directions on the Ramen Noodle packet as mention combine the squirrel, & 1/4 cup of dehydrated veggies OMG! that is some fine eat'n their.


----------



## cowboyhermit

ARDon said:


> the wife and I have stocked cases of them in varous flavors. We re-packed them in mylar bags w/02 absorber labeling the case what flavor. We left them in the original package, just made a small cut into the package placing it & a 02 absorber in the mylar bag and vacuum sealed them.
> They are holding sealed very well with out leaking. We do alot of vacuum dry sealing, beans, peas, pastas, rice, noodles. We we do double baging on them and do a monthly check to see if any leaks in the bags, & when so make the corrections needed.


With all that packaging and 02 absorbers plus all that labour those ramen don't look all that cheap anymore. 

Is it worth it for you because you really like them and/or are they just a small part of your food stores?

It seems like a lot of work compared to a "store what you eat, eat what you store" normal rotation process. Or finding foods that store easier right out of the "box".

I think preparedness should save money, not cost it but I am always interested in other opinions.

ETA: Your second post explained it a bit more I guess, you really like ramen


----------



## ARDon

I do rotate all my food, every bit of it, yes it a lot of work the way I re-package, I look at my prep's as a insurance & investment for life. To be quite honest it is no more work than canning meats, veggies, jams or making your own sterile water or distilled water. It all what that person does for his family & himself.


----------



## cowboyhermit

ARDon said:


> I do rotate all my food, every bit of it, yes it a lot of work the way I re-package, I look at my prep's as a insurance & investment for life. To be quite honest it is no more work than canning meats, veggies, jams or making your own sterile water or distilled water. It all what that person does for his family & himself.


That makes sense, for me preparedness is much more of a lifestyle than an insurance policy so that leads to a different outlook.
I suppose it is mostly the cost and bought materials that caught my attention. We tend much more towards reusable and/or things we can make ourselves so the individually mylar wrapped, O2 absorbed ramen are sort of at the opposite end of the spectrum. We do sometimes go to those extremes on certain items or items that will be in extreme circumstances but it is very rare.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## weedygarden

ARDon said:


> the wife and I have stocked cases of them in varous flavors. We re-packed them in mylar bags w/02 absorber labeling the case what flavor. We left them in the original package, just made a small cut into the package placing it & a 02 absorber in the mylar bag and vacuum sealed them.
> They are holding sealed very well with out leaking. We do alot of vacuum dry sealing, beans, peas, pastas, rice, noodles. We we do double baging on them and do a monthly check to see if any leaks in the bags, & when so make the corrections needed.
> 
> Ramon Noodles
> 
> 
> some of our dry goods, rice, beans, peas, all vacuum sealed with double bags & 1 gal storage zip locks in them too.


I don't want to risk all that investment of time and money and put it on a shelf where it might be infested by insects or where rodents might easily get into it. I add another layer of protection. 5 gallon buckets are something that I often use. Costco has a heavy duty large size crate that someone else mentioned they use for preps. I have seen them and I want to invest in some. I believe the 27 gallon Toughbox storage tote at Costco. It may have gone up some, but it is a very sturdy crate that will proved another layer of protection.


----------



## weedygarden

*Bacon and egg ramen*

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/bacon-and-egg-ramen.aspx

4 large eggs 
8 oz. thick-sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1/2-inch pieces 
2 large scallions, thinly sliced (white and light-green parts separated from dark-green parts) 
2 large cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
1 heaping Tbs. thinly sliced peeled fresh ginger 
1 quart lower-salt chicken broth 
2 Tbs. reduced-sodium soy sauce 
6 oz. ramen noodles (from 2 packages; discard flavor packs) 
1 oz. baby spinach (1 lightly packed cup)

In an 11- to 12-inch straight-sided skillet, bring 3/4 inch water to a gentle simmer over medium heat.

Crack the eggs into the simmering water (the yolks will just break the surface, so they will stay yellow) and poach until the whites are set but the yolks are still runny, about 3 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, gently transfer the eggs to a plate (if they stick to the pan, gently loosen them with a spatula). Discard the water and clean and dry the pan.

Cook the bacon in the skillet over medium heat, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon, until just browned and crisp, about 5 minutes. Carefully pour off all but about 2 tsp. of the bacon fat, leaving the bacon in the pan. Add the white and light-green parts of the scallions, the garlic, and ginger and cook, stirring, until just beginning to brown, 1 to 2 minutes. Add the chicken broth, soy sauce, and 1 cup water and bring to a boil, scraping up any brown bits on the bottom of the pan. Add the noodles, separating them with tongs as they soften so they are submerged in the broth, and cook until tender, about 3 minutes.

Divide the spinach among deep soup bowls. Divide the ramen and broth among the bowls. With a spatula, carefully slide the eggs into the bowls, sprinkle with the scallion greens, and serve.

nutrition information (per serving): 
Calories (kcal): 460; Fat (g): fat g 17; Fat Calories (kcal): 150; Saturated Fat (g): sat fat g 5; Protein (g): protein g 26; Monounsaturated Fat (g): 7; Carbohydrates (g): carbs g 52; Polyunsaturated Fat (g): 2.5; Sodium (mg): sodium mg 1010; Cholesterol (mg): cholesterol mg 210; Fiber (g): fiber g 2;


----------



## hashbrown

I haven't had Ramen noodles in 20 years, but I do remember that mixed with a couple of packets of Taco Bell hot sauce they taste exactly like poverty.


----------



## RevWC

hashbrown said:


> I haven't had Ramen noodles in 20 years, but I do remember that mixed with a couple of packets of Taco Bell hot sauce they taste exactly like poverty.


Too Funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## behindprepper918

2 ramen noodle cookbooks to find different ways to serve them.

http://www.amazon.com/Ramen-Rescue-...&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=ramon+noodles+cookbook

http://www.amazon.com/101-Things-Do...616521&sr=8-1&keywords=ramon+noodles+cookbook


----------



## notyermomma

Several years ago a friend of mine decided that for economic reasons, she would make ramen noodles her primary staple. I told her that they deep-fry the stuff in hydrogenated oil before they package it, but no matter! She loved the stuff and was happy to do it anyway.

She lasted about a month on that plan, and then Ramen quietly dropped out of our conversations. Personally I can't stand the stuff. It usually makes me queasy. For some reason I really crave it when I'm sick though, which makes no sense. It's probably the psychological factor of comfort food.


----------



## readytogo

*Ramean noddles with out fertilizers and oils.*

Ok now I love the stuff I spend over a year eating it with every meal with kimchee on top, in my home now is a regular staple with very spicy kimchee and additions the difference is that I make it fresh, so the kimchee. If you go back in history you will learn that our elders had the basic ingredients for survival, flour is one of them, we now don`t have to worry about eggs because eggs come in dry form also, so why not make your ramen at home without all the nasty oils and fertilizers, after all in a emergency situation basic flour can be used for many things like my emergency SOS with dry meat, flour, dry milk and water and let's not forget the secret ingredient, HOT SAUCE.I used my food processor but a bowl will work just as good; work the mixture till it cleans the side of the bowl and is no longer sticky, do not knead. A manual pasta machine will make the job much easier.
You will need: 
3/4 Cups Flour 
1 egg 
3/4 tsp salt (or to taste) 
1 tbsp water (depending on flour and humidity)
A brief history of Ramean will help you understand it a little better.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramen


----------

